# MAC Skincare.



## sel00187 (Jun 25, 2006)

Ive been wondering about MAC skincare for a while, for example, cleanser, moisturiser etc. you get the picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 what do you all think of it? I have sensitive skin (i think) because I break out regularly. do any of you use it? id really like to know what its like because ive seen some of MAC's skincare products in your collections.


----------



## jeannette (Jun 25, 2006)

MAC's Microfine Refinisher is pretty good. My mom and I love it!


----------



## ette (Jun 25, 2006)

^Agreed. I have sensitive skin on my face and this doesn't irritate and gets rid of flakies.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 25, 2006)

I love their Wipes and Studio Moisture Fix.


----------



## maxcat (Jun 26, 2006)

LOVE the Cleanse Off Oil... I've got dry acne prone skin underneath my heavy coat of MAC makeup - so it works like an absolute charm. Kills Makeup Dead.


----------



## Incus (Jun 30, 2006)

I really love MAC's skin care line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I too have acne prone skin (combination), I use the *green gel cleanser * in both the morning & evenings. I think it's really gentle and a little bit really does go along way! As for a moisturiser, I'm using the day spf 15, it's a really light lotion and for once I've found a moisturiser that has both spf & doesnt leave a horrible greasy look on ur face & doesnt break me out!  I LOVE IT!!!!

For my eyes, if it's really dry, then I'll use the eye-moisture feed. That's great, if it aint dry then I go for the rapid response eye cream. Both are fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the microfine refinisher... but I'm still undecided on the scrub-mask...
I hope that helps?!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_^Agreed. I have sensitive skin on my face and this doesn't irritate and gets rid of flakies._

 
Me too! i love it!


----------



## ette (Jun 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_Me too! i love it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's awesome! I used it last night because I hadn't used it in a week or so and my skin feels so smooth today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## lara (Jun 30, 2006)

I use studio moisture cream, moisture feed eye, fast response eye cream, microfine refinisher and cleanse-off oil.

I was pleasantly surprised by the eye creams - I was getting small burns around the eye from a big variety of eye creams, but the moisture feed eye and fast response eye creams didn't make the skin around my eyes swell or react. 

The studio moisture cream is lovely and nourishing, so I use it in tandem with a light gel moisturiser. Gel for the t-zone, cream for everywhere else including neck and décolletage.


----------



## Jaim (Jun 30, 2006)

I've got really sensitive skin and MAC skincare breaks me out really bad.


----------



## MissMisah (Jul 1, 2006)

oooh. this thread is totally making me want to go out and buy the skincare! all i have is fix+ & fast response eye. i  really really need an eye cream (starting to notice that its lookin kinda parched) .........so moisture feed eye is good, ya?


----------



## Life In Return (Jul 2, 2006)

As far as MAC's facial moisturizer, a MAC MA told me Oil of Olay was just as good... and cheaper.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Aug 14, 2006)

i like their makeup wipes
their really nice


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 14, 2006)

i love the wipes. i don't use their skincare items though.


----------



## susanv567 (Dec 18, 2006)

I like the Studio Moisture Cream, but it leaves my face kinda oily


----------



## xphoenix06 (Aug 12, 2008)

I absolutely Love Fix+, for me using this means I don't need to touch up on my makeup for the rest of the day!  I also really like the Cleanse Off-Oil too!  Before I got it I would just use a facial cleasner either Zhen Tea Tree Oil cleanser or Mary Kay Velocity wash, they both didn't wash off my makeup completely.  But combining one of the washes with Cleanse off-oil, it removed all of my makeup including my water-proof mascara.  You can use it without any cleansers.  I use it with one though b/c I have combo. skin.


----------

